# Kent Bostick: 1996 Olympic trials



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

The Raul Alcala thread got me thinking about it again and I'd always wanted to see this video, so I did a youtube search. Awesomeness...


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Cool - thanks for posting this*

Thanks!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Tell me Marty wasn't doing 'roids back in the day.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, actually I think he was later implicated... sorry I forget the details


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ol Bostisaurus. What a stud.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Racing a mass start race against Kent was always a bizzare experience as he used to use this monster gear. He would have no acceleration for the the little ups and downs in the race but he always had a monster motor for taking laps. I remember taking a lap with him at an EDS cup and just being cross-eyed at trading pulls with him. I was spinning a 91 inch gear furiously and I could swear he was on like a 105 inch gear just motoring. Awesome competitor. Awesome guy.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great video


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

BAi9302010 said:


> The Raul Alcala thread got me thinking about it again and I'd always wanted to see this video, so I did a youtube search. Awesomeness...


I remember hearing about him winning some race just a couple years ago. He was still kicking some ass.

Quick google and yep

"I'm probably the oldest athlete in an endurance speed sport." A Masters athlete in cycling who is still going strong and winning championships in his early 50s, Kent Bostick is a prime example of someone not letting age slow him down. In fact, he accomplished his life-long dream of making the team at 42 in 1996, double the average age of most of his teammates. "In 2006, year I won the Tennessee Time Trial Championship in the 40 kilometer individual time trial," says Kent. "My times in this event are the same as 10 years ago. I've been able to maintain the same level of sport from my 20s to my 50s, which is pretty unusual."

http://www.shaklee.com/products_kbostick.shtml


----------



## badback1 (Nov 29, 2005)

*bostic stories*

Here's a couple of Bostic stories.

Ist time I met Kent he came down to Chas SC and road with our team. It was a 60 mile round trip out and back. At the turn around point we hit a 20+ mph head wind. I am sitting on Bostic wheel and he is pulling about 15 of us. We make a right turn straight into the wind and Kent starts clicking down gears until he's in his 53/12. He takes a monster pull and I am dying just trying to stay on his wheel. He finally pulls off and I take about two pedal strokes and explode.

A couple of years later at the 6 gap century on the same route as the hardest Tour of GA route (sans Brasstown Ball) and I had started the ride 30 minutes before the official start. I was going up Hogpen gap when the elite riders/climbers caught me (i'm no climber at 190#) and there is Kent hanging off the back a few meters. I say something to Kent and he said "come on, jump on". I said I could hang with the elite climbers and he said he has been riding on the track so he didn't have his climbing legs either and yet here he was with the elite guys. So I give it my all for about 1K even trading a pull or so and then I tell Kent I was pulling the rip cord. 

I saw him solo off the front of a pro crit in Spartanburg SC in a race that included George Hincapie, Craig Lewis and many other high level pro's and this was a few years ago.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Tell me Marty wasn't doing 'roids back in the day.


I'm sure they can dig up a sample from '96 for testing.


----------

